# Dorian Yates making a comeback?



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2006)

check him out in this recent pic, he looks pretty big.


----------



## NO2 (Mar 6, 2006)

no he's too old to compete he bit but he's carrying alot of bf


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2006)

Dorian Yates  





*Vital Stats* 

[*]Name:  Dorian Yates
[*]Location:  Walmley, Sutton Coldfield, England
[*]Born:  April 19, 1962
[*]Height:  5'10"
[*]Off Season Weight:   Around 280 lbs.
[*]Competition Weight:   Around 260 lbs.
[*]Favorite Exercise:   Bent-Over Rows
*Competitive Record* 
 1984 Mr. Birmingham novice 1st
1985 Novice West Coast (England) 1st
1985 World Games 7th (London)
1986 EFBB British HW 1st (in London)
1988 British Championships 1st
1990 Night of Champions 2nd
1991 Night of Championships 1st
1991 Mr. Olympia 2nd
1991 English Grand Prix 1st
1992 Mr. Olympia 1st
1993 Mr. Olympia 1st
1994 Grand Prix Germany 1st
1994 Grand Prix Spain 1st
1994 Grand Prix England 1st
1994 Mr. Olympia 1st
1995 Mr. Olympia 1st
1996 Mr. Olympia 1st


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2006)

NO2 said:
			
		

> no he's too old to compete he bit but he's carrying alot of bf



Dorian is 44 years old, Ronnie is 42.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 6, 2006)

Dorian could do it. If Benfatto can (or can he?) then Yates could as well.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2006)

he does look pretty solid in that picture.  But, when he was standing at hsi booth this weekend he looked way small and out of shape.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2006)

weird, he looks huge in the pic, look at his trap, lat and leg.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 6, 2006)

Look at the arms, he has been that size for awhile.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Look at the arms, he has been that size for awhile.



do you mean big?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2006)

Dorian was a pussy last time I saw him.  Still the greatest BB though


----------



## musclepump (Mar 7, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dorian was a pussy last time I saw him.  Still the greatest BB though



 I can tell with all the respect you're giving him there


----------



## Du (Mar 7, 2006)

I would be psyched as hell if he came back... but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> do you mean big?



Small for him, even though his arms are funky (short biceps).


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 9, 2006)

thats actually dorians yates brother


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2006)

Last I heard, he was supposedly under 200lbs. That sounds like bullshit now.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dorian was a pussy last time I saw him.



Blasphemy!!!!


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2006)

Pussy? He's not the Dinosaur he once was, but Id say he's more of a bear now.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 10, 2006)

Small Dorian does not = pussy. Small Dorian = god on the streets.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2006)

Fuck, you guys nit pick the smallest things.  All I meant is that he is a shadow of his former self.  He was one of/if not my fav BB.  But if you have been to any competition and seen him there, he is small.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2006)

Small compared to who? I'm serious, because in the pix I've seen he is only small compared to what he used to look like.

Why would you want to be eating all that shit and shooting all that if you weren't making a living off of it? Let him retire and enjoy his life.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2006)

It'd be cool if he came to the O, competed and beat Ronnie's ass.


----------



## GFR (Mar 11, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Small for him, even though his arms are funky (short biceps).


He tore one of them, and I think he tore a tricep also...said thats why he retired.


----------



## Mags (Mar 12, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Small compared to who? I'm serious, because in the pix I've seen he is only small compared to what he used to look like.
> 
> Why would you want to be eating all that shit and shooting all that if you weren't making a living off of it? Let him retire and enjoy his life.


 
true, the sheer stacks/amounts he was on per week as well as the 10,000 cal daily diet must've been a nightmare to keep up. You'd never get anyone do that unless a pro and probably at the top end too. Some of his pics when he was bulking were truly phenomenol. He must've been the biggest human being on the planet at one time or another.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He tore one of them, and I think he tore a tricep also...said thats why he retired.



Yes on both accounts. Levronne tore a tricep a couple years back as well, doing pulldowns.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2006)

He is small compared to a lot of people.  I have a picture of him and P at the O and he looks like hell.  Im not discrediting him, or anything.. Im just saying he isnt big.  Oh, and I'll be sure to stop sending him all the mail and posting on the forum my opinion, so he can retire and enjoy his life.. since im sure he gives 2 shits about what I think.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2006)

but if he trained and got bigger like he would, do you think he'd have a shot?


----------



## JOHNYORK (Mar 15, 2006)

post some pics of him bulking


----------

